# Longines Spirit



## debicks

New Longines collection coming. The big reveal is happening this Wednesday, according to their IG account.

https://www.longines.com/uploads/home/video/teaser-spirit-2020-V4.mp4


----------



## daftpunk

Looking forward to seeing what that all black pilot chronograph looks like!

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## NC_Hager626

Thanks for posting. It looks like the new Longines Spirit chronograph model could be a modern take on the pilot watch. But I guess we have to wait till Wednesday to find out.


----------



## Watchbreath

Another line named Spirit?


----------



## daftpunk

Some info here:

https://timeandtidewatches.com/longines-spirit-collection-review-price/

I really like the blue dial chronograph chronometer! Longines very rarely do chronometer watches, so I like this new collection very much!

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## NC_Hager626

Thanks for posting. For me, Longines did the 40mm model right when it comes to the date window by leaving out the number 3. However, with the 42mm model, the number 3 looks chopped because of the date window - less so though with the silver metallic dial.

Below is the offical press release from Swatch Group.

https://www.swatchgroup.com/en/services/archive/2020/longines-spirit-pioneer-spirit-lives


----------



## commanche

One of the worst implementation of the date that I have seen. YIKES!


----------



## ChronoB

That white dial model looks sweet. The text and markers seem to float above the textured dial. So many interesting details. I love how the the diamond of the seconds hand lines up with the polished steel circle within the dial, the inset diamond lume markers, and the vintage style case/lugs. Take my money, Longines. 

I think someone already commented on it, but the date apeture on the chrono looks terrible and ruins an otherwise stellar dial.


----------



## daftpunk

ChronoB said:


> That white dial model looks sweet. The text and markers seem to float above the textured dial. So many interesting details. I love how the the diamond of the seconds hand lines up with the polished steel circle within the dial, the inset diamond lume markers, and the vintage style case/lugs. Take my money, Longines.
> 
> I think someone already commented on it, but the date apeture on the chrono looks terrible and ruins an otherwise stellar dial.


I think the previous comment about badly implementing the date is referring to the 42mm versions of the 3 hand watch. The number 3 on the dial is chopped in half by the date window.

The chronograph has the date at the number 4 marker, which is pretty standard for longines chronographs.


----------



## daftpunk

The blue dial chronograph is definitely on my list of future watches to buy.









Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## debicks

The blue dial chrono is definitely the best looker of these, although the grainy white dial is pretty cool too. Reading through the Time+Tide article you can really get a good idea of the detail on the case and dial; pretty impressive, minus the cut off 3. Chronometre movement on top of all that. I wish they did an exhibition caseback, but I guess if you want more than 30m WR from Longines you get a closed caseback. The only thing I don't understand is the pricing. It seems the model on bracelet is almost $1000 more than leather?!?!? I hope that's a typo because that's crazy.


----------



## Triton9

----- double post----


----------



## Triton9

40mm black dial on my radar. I hope jomashop will come out soon and at grey market price.

But I do hope the lume on the numeral will be strong and lasting glow. Hamilton has done a great job on their khaki field new series.


----------



## GregoryD

These look great! The 40mm would make a perfect GADA watch.



debicks said:


> The blue dial chrono is definitely the best looker of these, although the grainy white dial is pretty cool too. Reading through the Time+Tide article you can really get a good idea of the detail on the case and dial; pretty impressive, minus the cut off 3. Chronometre movement on top of all that. I wish they did an exhibition caseback, but I guess if you want more than 30m WR from Longines you get a closed caseback. The only thing I don't understand is the pricing. It seems the model on bracelet is almost $1000 more than leather?!?!? I hope that's a typo because that's crazy.


I think higher price is for the Prestige model, which comes with a bracelet and a couple other straps.


----------



## jaycwb

debicks said:


> The blue dial chrono is definitely the best looker of these, although the grainy white dial is pretty cool too. Reading through the Time+Tide article you can really get a good idea of the detail on the case and dial; pretty impressive, minus the cut off 3. Chronometre movement on top of all that. I wish they did an exhibition caseback, but I guess if you want more than 30m WR from Longines you get a closed caseback. The only thing I don't understand is the pricing. It seems the model on bracelet is almost $1000 more than leather?!?!? I hope that's a typo because that's crazy.


There is a specidal edition for the 3 hand models : it comes with 3 straps (steel with easy change feature, nato leather strap and leather strap) and a special presentation case.

https://www.longines.com/watches/longines-spirit/l3-811-4-93-9


----------



## andycoph

I'm liking the blue chrono with blue strap. It has the Rolex spirit on it. lol.


----------



## commanche

daftpunk said:


> I think the previous comment about badly implementing the date is referring to the 42mm versions of the 3 hand watch. The number 3 on the dial is chopped in half by the date window.
> 
> The chronograph has the date at the number 4 marker, which is pretty standard for longines chronographs.


Actually I was refering to both chrono and 42mm 3-hand. For chrono, there's barely any space gap between "4" and "5". At least leave some space to breathe or discard the date entirely!

Maybe it's my OCD, but everytime I look at that date area, I squirm.

Anyway, I think Bigeye is better for Longines pilot chrono


----------



## lvt

daftpunk said:


> The blue dial chronograph is definitely on my list of future watches to buy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


What does the button at 10 o'clock do?


----------



## NC_Hager626

lvt said:


> What does the button at 10 o'clock do?


If I was to take an educated guess, I would say that it is screw-down, or locking, pusher to set the date function. The reason as to why it would be a screw-down crown is so you would not accidentally change the date function between a specific range, such as from 9 o'clock to 3 o'clock.


----------



## blueoracle

NC_Hager626 said:


> If I was to take an educated guess, I would say that it is screw-down, or locking, pusher to set the date function. The reason as to why it would be a screw-down crown is so you would not accidentally change the date function between a specific range, such as from 9 o'clock to 3 o'clock.


I believe you are correct. I'm guessing the movement is based on the ETA 7753, which uses a pusher for the date adjust.


----------



## Miklos86

https://www.longines.com/watches/longines-spirit

I like that they have a WR of reasonable 10bar, many manufacturers go cheap on WR for pilot watches. The white versions look great so do the blue.


----------



## One-Seventy

40mm across, but 21mm lugs and 50mm lug to lug. This is going to wear big for its size, and there appears to be a good-sized gap between the strap and the case. However, you get as much for your money as you do with a Sellita IWC Mk XVIII at around 2.5 times the price.


----------



## HAR

I like them very much. The chronograph is lovely!


----------



## ejhc11

One-Seventy said:


> 40mm across, but 21mm lugs and 50mm lug to lug. This is going to wear big for its size, and there appears to be a good-sized gap between the strap and the case. However, you get as much for your money as you do with a Sellita IWC Mk XVIII at around 2.5 times the price.


I agree, I am very fond of IWC and they're great watches but cannot justify that much more in price. These 40mm Longines especially the blue dial are definitely on my radar list...

And, I know they will wear a little large, I have a 41mm Hydroconquest that spans 50mm lug-to-lug and it's doable on a 6.25" wrist with a leather strap. I'm not too worried on the Longine's size as 40mm IWC MK XVIIIs also wear as big.

Very happy to see Longines make these available..!


----------



## COZ

I like these new designs and don't really mind the cutoff 3 on the 42mm three hand versions (they needed to take up some dial space since the date wheel design is on a smaller radial). I would be interested in the 40mm but not a fan of the odd 21mm lug width.

Didn't see any mention of case thickness anywhere. I would love to see the 42mm chrono in a more wearable 13mm range.


----------



## One-Seventy

COZ said:


> I like these new designs and don't really mind the cutoff 3 on the 42mm three hand versions (they needed to take up some dial space since the date wheel design is on a smaller radial). I would be interested in the 40mm but not a fan of the odd 21mm lug width.
> 
> Didn't see any mention of case thickness anywhere. I would love to see the 42mm chrono in a more wearable 13mm range.


To accommodate the crystal, hand height, movement, and screwed caseback that allows 100m of WR, the minimum practical thickness of a watch with this movement is around 14mm. Some manage 14.2, others 14.8. To get it thinner, it needs ETA's 2894 movement which is easily COSCable but a lot of WIS have read that they're not supposed to like it.


----------



## debicks

The time/date version is 13mm thick and the chrono is 16mm thick. Not exactly the thinnest watches out there, especially for the simple 3-hander but they do have a curved sapphire crystal which adds to the thickness.


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

This new collection looks fantastic and very desirable. Great for everyday use. I predict that green and grey variants will appear in the future. Choice of 40mm and 42mm size options will broaden the appeal. Chronometer certification and 10 bar WR is also highly commendable. WIS people will quibble over the date execution on the 42 mm variants but I reserve judgement on that until I see it in the flesh. 

Now that Longines has modern diving and aviation collections, I hope they bring out a motor sport collection next.


----------



## jaycwb

Hello, I was able to discover the new Spirit collection at the Paris Boutique. Quick feedback:

- the watches are very qualitative: excellent work on the finish of the case (alternating brushed / polished surfaces). At € 2,000, the work done is remarkable. We feel the quality when we take the piece in hand.
- version 40 and 42 are sit very well on the wrist. I have a preference for version 42
- the dial of the white version has a super nice sand effect
- the chronograph version, despite a certain thickness is also wearing very well
- the limited edition come with 3 bracelets (steel, leather and nato), with quick change function and a different buckle

From my point of view, this new collection is a success.

And the 3-needle version (38.5mm) which is perfect for the neck.
40mm version and black dial








42mm version and blue dial








42mm version and white dial








duo mode 








chronograph with black dial








Again the 40mm version on a nato leather strap (this nato has the quick change function), and it is extremely thin:








As a bonus, video of the blue version:





And the chrono version





Icing on the cake, the newly unveiled Tuxedo versions were also present. No discussion possible, they are very classy:

The chrono version in 40mm, super elegant with this curved glass which creates a small distortion















And the 3 hands version (38.5mm) which sits perfectly on the wrist








And finally, a small gift from the house: a beach towel and Longines 1832 magazine.


----------



## karmadrome

Thanks a lot for those live pics!



jaycwb said:


> Hello, I was able to discover the new Spirit collection at the Paris Boutique. Quick feedback:


Gesendet von meinem H8216 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Saxmannate

Great seeing the pics. Thanks for sharing. I must say that I am not as big a fan as I thought I would be. Can't quite put my finger on why.


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Man, I'm this close of pulling the trigger on the 40mm black version on bracelet. Any negatives I should consider?


----------



## jaycwb

You can go wrong with this model : the new Spirit collection is their best modern watch to date in my opinion.

You can see a live video here :


----------



## Origo_DK

Got the blue version, 40mm on bracelet and must say, the finishing is top notch, Chronometer certified, 64 hours power reserve for under half the price of an IWC which would be an obvious compare.

One of the best buys I've done in quite some time.


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Origo_DK said:


> Got the blue version, 40mm on bracelet and must say, the finishing is top notch, Chronometer certified, 64 hours power reserve for under half the price of an IWC which would be an obvious compare.
> 
> One of the best buys I've done in quite some time.


Great pictures, looks awesome. Thanks for sharing.

I pulled the trigger for the black one on bracelet. It should be here in a few weeks.


----------



## jaycwb

Good choice, for me it will be the blue in 42m.


----------



## C4L18R3

Origo_DK said:


> Got the blue version, 40mm on bracelet and must say, the finishing is top notch, Chronometer certified, 64 hours power reserve for under half the price of an IWC which would be an obvious compare.
> 
> One of the best buys I've done in quite some time.
> 
> View attachment 15442993


Damn that is beautiful. Perfect size too. Congrats!


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Just got mine and loved it. Proportions are on point, finish is on par with Omega and IWC (that cost lot more) and lume is better than some serious divers I owned.


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

Hodinkee review of the Longines Spirit:

www.hodinkee.com/articles/longines-spirit-automatic-40mm-hands-on


----------



## ChronoTraveler

sunmoonstar.13 said:


> Hodinkee review of the Longines Spirit:
> 
> www.hodinkee.com/articles/longines-spirit-automatic-40mm-hands-on


Hodinkee bias and personal taste aside, lot of hate from the people commenting there.

All in all, I think it's a great watch when comparing to options like IWC Mark: greater water resistance makes it versatile and a GADA watch, superior accuracy as it's a chronometer, outstanding lume, superior power reserve brings more convenience and better proportions (both are 40mm, but lugs are longer on IWC) favors wearability.

Not a fan of the strap, though, which is the weak link of the package - it's not bad, it's just inferior to the rest of watch. However, I expect that to change soon with the bracelet, which I should receive in a few days - I originally bought it on steel and it came on leather due to a misunderstanding from the seller.

I'm also considering changing to a waterproof strap, like nylon/canvas/kevlar. Suggestions are appreciated!


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

ChronoTraveler said:


> Hodinkee bias and personal taste aside, lot of hate from the people commenting there.


"Hate" is perhaps a bit strong. The comments that I read struck me as just run-of-the-mill WIS nitpicking. People love to criticise the tiniest things!


----------



## soystephen

Gorgeous! I'm thinking of picking one up, and also cross-shopping against the IWC Mark XVIII. What's the bracelet on this Longines Spirit like?



Origo_DK said:


> Got the blue version, 40mm on bracelet and must say, the finishing is top notch, Chronometer certified, 64 hours power reserve for under half the price of an IWC which would be an obvious compare.
> 
> One of the best buys I've done in quite some time.
> 
> View attachment 15442993
> 
> View attachment 15442999


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Rocking mine on a paratrooper strap. Very accurate, on 1s every two days.


----------



## xann89

For those who own the non-prestige bracelet 40mm version, may I know whether the bracelet comes with butterfly clasp or fold-over deployant clasp...?

Sadly I'm unable to view it in person as it's still not launched in my country yet.

Edit: And I just realised it has 5 years warranty instead of the usual 2 years.


----------



## debicks

I believe the non-prestige model has a butterfly clasp. Not sure why they'd do that, but that's the word from my Longines AD in Toronto.
Also, seems that the bracelet doesn't taper. Is that true? I hate it when Longines does that. The Conquest bracelet suffers the same problem.


----------



## soystephen

I was doing a ton of research because I nearly pulled the trigger on the non-prestige model. The non prestige version comes with a butterfly clasp instead of the fold over clasp, so you don't get the micro adjustments. However, I think I prefer the butterfly clasp here because the "Longines" branding on the fold over is quite bold and huge. The bracelet on the non prestige version still features those fully articulating links though, so should wear super comfortably.

I did not know that this comes with 5 years of warranty instead of 2 years though! I may really consider buying one now...


----------



## RegularStormy

Man, I wish this was available in 36mm. These look really great


----------



## timekepr

Great looking watch. Like the 40mm. My only minor gripe. Is the date window is too far inward. According to one YouTube reviewer who contacted Longines about that. Their going to consider changing it.


----------



## jaycwb

I wish there were a video of the drone show at the launch event at Shanghai. It looks amazing !!


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

jaycwb said:


> I wish there were a video of the drone show at the launch event at Shanghai. It looks amazing !!


Good lord, it looks like an Olympics opening ceremony! Imagine the cost of a launch like this. I know Longines is big in Asia, but still, will they sell enough watches to justify an event of this scale?


----------



## ChronoTraveler

On a NATO now:


----------



## Steven Hendo

ChronoTraveler said:


> On a NATO now:
> View attachment 15507143


How large does it wear? I have a 6.5 inch wrist and I don't know if I could pull off the 40mm version.


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Steven Hendo said:


> How large does it wear? I have a 6.5 inch wrist and I don't know if I could pull off the 40mm version.


It wears larger than a 40mm due to the lugs, but not overly so, with 50mm lug to lug. For reference, my wrist is about 6,75" and 60mm on the "top".


----------



## asadtiger

People have referred here to a prestige and non-prestige model...could someone be kind enough to explain what that is? Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## ChronicCynic

asadtiger said:


> People have referred here to a prestige and non-prestige model...could someone be kind enough to explain what that is? Thanks a lot in advance


Prestige comes with three straps - steel, leather, leather nato, and a strap removal tool. Apparently the Prestige bracelet is fold over clasp, non-prestige is butterfly?









Longines Spirit Prestige Edition


Discover the L3.811.4.53.9 automatic watch from the Longines Spirit Prestige Edition collection and let yourself be charmed by its stainless steel strap




www.longines.com


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

ChronicCynic said:


> Prestige comes with three straps - steel, leather, leather nato, and a strap removal tool. Apparently the Prestige bracelet is fold over clasp, non-prestige is butterfly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Longines Spirit Prestige Edition
> 
> 
> Discover the L3.811.4.53.9 automatic watch from the Longines Spirit Prestige Edition collection and let yourself be charmed by its stainless steel strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.longines.com


From the URL quoted above:

*For a limited time, receive a free Longines Spirit Travel Case when you purchase this watch. *While supplies last.

Exclusive to The Longines Spirit Prestige Edition, this model includes includes three interchangeable straps:


Stainless steel bracelet
Leather strap
NATO-style leather strap
The Longines Spirit Prestige Edition includes *a quick-release mechanism allows you to easily switch between straps* without any tools needed.

This new Prestige Edition is packaged together in an exclusive box, displaying the Longines Spirit logo.


----------



## rhenium1000

xann89 said:


> For those who own the non-prestige bracelet 40mm version, may I know whether the bracelet comes with butterfly clasp or fold-over deployant clasp...?
> 
> Sadly I'm unable to view it in person as it's still not launched in my country yet.
> 
> Edit: And I just realised it has 5 years warranty instead of the usual 2 years.


The black dial 40mm is already in their boutique at Wisma. Haven't tried though.


----------



## asadtiger

Thank you for the quick and detailed replies...most obliged...its a lovely watch


----------



## xann89

rhenium1000 said:


> The black dial 40mm is already in their boutique at Wisma. Haven't tried though.


Thanks for the info bro. Will probably check it out whether or not it fits my tiny wrist.


----------



## debicks

ChronicCynic said:


> Prestige comes with three straps - steel, leather, leather nato, and a strap removal tool. Apparently the Prestige bracelet is fold over clasp, non-prestige is butterfly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Longines Spirit Prestige Edition
> 
> 
> Discover the L3.811.4.53.9 automatic watch from the Longines Spirit Prestige Edition collection and let yourself be charmed by its stainless steel strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.longines.com


Yes, the Prestige bracelet comes with a fold over clasp and quick release mechanism while the regular bracelet has standard spring bars and a butterfly clasp. There's also a significant price difference. The Prestige model is $1000 CAD more than the regular one.


----------



## rhenium1000

xann89 said:


> Thanks for the info bro. Will probably check it out whether or not it fits my tiny wrist.


Same problem here lol MBS boutique confirmed that they have the white dial 40mm as well as the Prestige edition.


----------



## NTJW

timekepr said:


> Great looking watch. Like the 40mm. My only minor gripe. Is the date window is too far inward. According to one YouTube reviewer who contacted Longines about that. Their going to consider changing it.


They should just omit the date altogether!


----------



## RegularStormy

timekepr said:


> Great looking watch. Like the 40mm. My only minor gripe. Is the date window is too far inward. According to one YouTube reviewer who contacted Longines about that. Their going to consider changing it.





NTJW said:


> They should just omit the date altogether!


Date window is in the perfect place for a 36mm case. Come on 36mm!


----------



## iedutu

NTJW said:


> They should just omit the date altogether!


And with that, it would have been a 10/10!


----------



## iedutu

Did anyone who actually purchased a Spirit (non-Prestige) have received the Longines travel pouch? A picture of that would be much appreciated!


----------



## karmadrome

iedutu said:


> And with that, it would have been a 10/10!


According to Xavier Ligero of Longines, there will be a no-date version in the near future. He mentions it here: Podcast - We Talk With Xavier Ligero From Longines About The Spirit

This should silence all haters who complain about the date window.

A really smart move by Longines, because thy created an almost perfect watch, and by offering both date and no-date versions in 2 different sizes, they'll please a lot of customers.


----------



## Kirkawall

karmadrome said:


> According to Xavier Ligero of Longines, there will be a no-date version in the near future. He mentions it here: Podcast - We Talk With Xavier Ligero From Longines About The Spirit
> 
> This should silence all haters who complain about the date window.
> 
> A really smart move by Longines, because thy created an almost perfect watch, and by offering both date and no-date versions in 2 different sizes, they'll please a lot of customers.


Good to hear. I'm still back and forth on the stars and markers on the Spirit, but a no-date version would be interesting.


----------



## asadtiger

karmadrome said:


> A really smart move by Longines, because thy created an almost perfect watch, and by offering both date and no-date versions in 2 different sizes, they'll please a lot of customers.


A no-date screw down crown 40mm size blue dial on bracelet would be my end-all watch


----------



## karmadrome

This is such a beautiful review, both from a narrative and visual standpoint.


----------



## chillwill120

Wow. Never been a fan of Longines but this might just be the watch I've been waiting for. I've wanted an automatic watch that I could wear daily. I wanted it to be a versatile sports watch on bracelet, with smooth bezel, screw down crown, at least 100m WR, 38 to 40mm, arabic numerals, accurate/robust movement (ETA preferable for easy service). Since it would be worn daily, I want something that isn't so expensive that I would worry about beating it up. For me, $2,000 or so is the cut off; anything more expensive and I start to worry. I also wanted a brand with heritage, I'm not a fan of micro brands. 

The Hamilton Khaki is a great watch for the price but I wanted something a little higher end with a better movement. The Tudor Ranger was just too big and I didn't like the lack of end links. The Rolex Explorer is perfect other than the insane price. The Seiko Alpinist is beautiful, but I'm not a fan of Seiko's low and mid range mechanical movements. The IWC mark series are nice, but too expensive. The Omega Railmaster 60th anniversary was just about perfect, but too expensive. The modern non-limited edition Railmaster is on the expensive side and I don't like the dial. I was leaning toward the older Railmaster with the 2500 movement - absolutely LOVE the dial of that era Railmaster. The only drawback is that I'd prefer a traditional escapement over the co-axial; it just seems to complicate the servicing without providing any real benefit. Also, the price was in the higher end of the range of what I'd be comfortable with, This Longines though - wow. I think it ticks every single box. I may just buy a new one as I don't foresee me ever flipping it.


----------



## scbond

Have to say, I really the cutaway 3 on the larger watch...shame they didn’t do it on the 40mm as that’s what I’d be going for. Really tempted by this watch. Only thing that puts me off is the price difference between the standalone watch and the full set of bracelet and two straps.


----------



## karmadrome

scbond said:


> Have to say, I really the cutaway 3 on the larger watch...shame they didn't do it on the 40mm as that's what I'd be going for. Really tempted by this watch. Only thing that puts me off is the price difference between the standalone watch and the full set of bracelet and two straps.


Same here. However, it should be noted that there are a few more differences between the regular version and the Prestige version:

Prestige Version:

both straps and the bracelet all have quick release mechanisms
bracelet has different clasp with micro adjustments
bracelet has screwed links (regular version has push pins).

However, for me thatbstill doesn't justify an extra 600 bucks. I ordered the regular one on the bracelet instead. In another forum I read that some ADs can get you the original leather strap for around 140 EUR (strap and signed clasp), which is what I'll do to have more versatility.


----------



## debicks

Yes, the price difference between the two is a bit ridiculous. It's actually $1000 in Canada. The thing I love about Longines is that they charge the same whether you buy a watch on bracelet or leather strap. That makes this huge price jump even more strange.


----------



## Shropshirelad

debicks said:


> Yes, the price difference between the two is a bit ridiculous. It's actually $1000 in Canada. The thing I love about Longines is that they charge the same whether you buy a watch on bracelet or leather strap. That makes this huge price jump even more strange.


Agreed I just bought a blue 40mm on Steel, I had budget for the prestige version but could not justify the jump in price.

Wasn't so bothered about the clasp on the bracelet but fancied changing outstraps on what is now by far the favourite watch I own.

So I ordered two leather straps from Aliexpress. I thought I'd do this first find out I like the style and then order something higher quality from Hirsch or similar. I have to say though, I'm very impressed with the straps from Ali-express (with a caveat I'm no strap expert) and I think I won't need to upgrade them (might order the dark brown too!) Thy cost me £32 for both!

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001122690428.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.77b94c4doV3bhY


----------



## karmadrome

Congrats on the watch! Is that a fake Tudor clasp on the blue strap?


----------



## Shropshirelad

karmadrome said:


> Congrats on the watch! Is that a fake Tudor clasp on the blue strap?


I hadn't noticed but I think you might be right! Darn feels like it cheapens them now!


----------



## karmadrome

Shropshirelad said:


> I hadn't noticed but I think you might be right! Darn feels like it cheapens them now!


Well, those are cheap straps after all.. But what matters, is that you like them and that they are comfortable


----------



## 6L35

Regarding the chronograph versions, the blue is the one that gets all the love from the media.


----------



## debicks

6L35 said:


> Regarding the chronograph versions, the blue is the one that gets all the love from the media.


I tried it on at an AD recently and it deserves all the love. Definitely my favourite of them all.


----------



## 6L35

debicks said:


> I tried it on at an AD recently and it deserves all the love. Definitely my favourite of them all.


The thing is that I tried first the black and forgot completely the blue. Now I think I should have tried it at least.


----------



## karmadrome

It arrived. The 40mm version wears perfectly on my 17cm/6.7 inch-wrist. The lugs are absolutely fine with such a circumference. I'm in love😍


----------



## karmadrome

I took some macro shots today:


----------



## Watch_your_6

Here are a few shots of 42mm Spirit on non-prestige bracelet

To be honest I was entering the AD with an intention to get my hands on the 40mm blue dial and prestige edition, went away with 42mm black non-prestige version

The reasons being:

blue dial makes a more striking impression and I was going for a something more discrete
matt black color against the polished indices and polished ring on the dial makes an amazing contrast
that "3" cutaway is absolutely nice, I was immediately in love with this little "feature"
butterfly clasp is my thing. It's literally non existent and the bracelet feels slimmer. The action on the clasp is fantastic and the bracelet itself is extremely smooth

After a month of wearing I can say that I love the watch more and more. I was choosing between IWC Spitfire and this one and being honest to Longines I absolutely dig little details on this Spirit

The dial color, the applied indices, the red diamond tip on the seconds hand, the lumed diamonds, 5 stars and that polished ring on the dial - all these things make it absolutely fantastic.
COSC is of course an amazing icing on the cake




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ChronoTraveler

Awesome pictures, @karmadrome! The finish on this watch is impeccable.

Still wearing mine on a paratrooper while I wait for the bracelet.


----------



## karmadrome

ChronoTraveler said:


> Awesome pictures, @karmadrome! The finish on this watch is impeccable.
> 
> Still wearing mine on a paratrooper while I wait for the bracelet.
> View attachment 15580503


Looking good! I just ordered the original chocolate brown strap.


----------



## Stephen006

ChronoTraveler said:


> Rocking mine on a paratrooper strap. Very accurate, on 1s every two days.
> 
> View attachment 15501030


Hello is this this 40 mm one or you have that thin wrist? Thanks


----------



## karmadrome

On Graf vintage saddle leather strap today.


----------



## Watch_your_6

karmadrome said:


> View attachment 15618946
> 
> On Graf vintage saddle leather strap today.


Absolutely love that black dial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaDP

ChronoTraveler said:


> Rocking mine on a paratrooper strap. Very accurate, on 1s every two days.
> 
> View attachment 15501030


I am about to pull the trigger on this 40mm black version. Any regrets after owning it a few months? Thanks!


----------



## bruck177

karmadrome said:


> It arrived. The 40mm version wears perfectly on my 17cm/6.7 inch-wrist. The lugs are absolutely fine with such a circumference. I'm in love😍
> View attachment 15575391
> View attachment 15575392
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15575395


Bokah-licious


----------



## Foxgal

karmadrome said:


> I took some macro shots today:
> 
> View attachment 15577690
> View attachment 15577691
> View attachment 15577692
> View attachment 15577693
> View attachment 15577694


Great shots! This watch is gorgeous!


----------



## karmadrome

Foxgal said:


> Great shots! This watch is gorgeous!


Thanks! It really is


----------



## 6L35




----------



## ChronoTraveler

Stephen006 said:


> Hello is this this 40 mm one or you have that thin wrist? Thanks


This is the 40mm version, the 42mm has the 3 indice cut in half. My wrist is 6,5~7,75" with 55mm on top for reference. It does look large in pictures, but somehow OK live (there's "room left" and no lug overhang). I'll take a picture from a distance and post later.



OmegaDP said:


> I am about to pull the trigger on this 40mm black version. Any regrets after owning it a few months? Thanks!


Not at all! I like this one more and more as I wear it.


----------



## JLS36

6L35 said:


> View attachment 15633208
> 
> View attachment 15633210


I love the shape of the case.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## BoardMike

Got mine and absolutely loving it! The way the light reflects off the numerals is just gorgeous.

Strap is super comfy, and it's running about 1.5 seconds per day.

Now just need to sell one of my other watches to pay for it!


----------



## BoardMike

One more to show how nice it looks when the light reflects.


----------



## M.I.

*ok everyone! What is the best rest position for your Longines Spirit? Crown up? Crown down? Dial up?
I do find that mine slows down when placed crown up and speeds up when placed dial up (like most) but if it gets a head by more than 4 seconds (by resting dial up) over night, it won't lose them! Or perhaps I need to leave it crown up for a longer period of time? Anyways what's your feedback on that?*







A


----------



## alphablue597

Can you share the lume shoots? Does it have bicolor lume (green and blue)?


----------



## BoardMike

alphablue597 said:


> Can you share the lume shoots? Does it have bicolor lume (green and blue)?


Just single color green lume. Here's a shot, though not the best. Lume is quite bright and very long lasting. Super easy to read all night long. Better lume than my Aquis had even.


----------



## M.I.

alphablue597 said:


> Can you share the lume shoots? Does it have bicolor lume (green and blue)?


----------



## ChronoTraveler

The lume on this watch is so good.

Quick strap change to a canvas/rubber one. Quite confortable and matches the field look of the watch.


----------



## tmathes

ChronoTraveler said:


> The lume on this watch is so good.
> 
> Quick strap change to a canvas/rubber one. Quite confortable and matches the field look of the watch.
> 
> View attachment 16055644


Is your strap the Barton Cordura/silicone one in army green?


----------



## ChronoTraveler

tmathes said:


> Is your strap the Barton Cordura/silicone one in army green?


Yes, it is. Very soft and confortable strap.


----------



## seb1880

So I went to my local Longines dealer in Romania and funny thing is they sale the non prestige on a bracelet with the bracelet from the prestige edition, which to me is an inferior bracelet because of that flimsy clasp, and NO wooden box. The guys who got it, the non prestige edition, did it come in a wooden box or the standard Longines box? Also doesn anyone else have the same impression, that the bracelet from the prestige set is not as good as the standard one? Thanks


----------



## Cod Holliday

seb1880 said:


> So I went to my local Longines dealer in Romania and funny thing is they sale the non prestige on a bracelet with the bracelet from the prestige edition, which to me is an inferior bracelet because of that flimsy clasp, and NO wooden box. The guys who got it, the non prestige edition, did it come in a wooden box or the standard Longines box? Also doesn anyone else have the same impression, that the bracelet from the prestige set is not as good as the standard one? Thanks


I don't have hands on with the prestige bracelet but it has quick adjust, screwed links and is easily removable (without tools). 
So I don't see how is it inferior to the non-prestige edition unless I am completely mistaken and just got up in the matrix.


----------



## scbond

seb1880 said:


> So I went to my local Longines dealer in Romania and funny thing is they sale the non prestige on a bracelet with the bracelet from the prestige edition, which to me is an inferior bracelet because of that flimsy clasp, and NO wooden box. The guys who got it, the non prestige edition, did it come in a wooden box or the standard Longines box? Also doesn anyone else have the same impression, that the bracelet from the prestige set is not as good as the standard one? Thanks


Non-prestige comes in the large polished wooden box and should be the butterfly clasp and regular end links.

Prestige is a special edition box, book, two straps and the same bracelet but with quick release end links and a folding clasp.

I got the non-prestige version and it came with the book but not sure it's meant to.

I found the folding clasp to be very solid but think the logo on it looks odd. Also prefer the butterfly clasp anyway and prefer the wooden box. The only thing the prestige version offered for me was the leather nato.

It sounds to me like you're over-thinking it and they're just selling the prestige version in a regular box with everything else removed, probably so they can sell them all separately.


----------



## Betterthere

Late to the party


----------



## tmoore

Lumetastic 40mm...


----------



## Longi

hi,
should buy Spirit or Spirit chronograph?


----------



## NC_Hager626

Longi said:


> hi,
> should buy Spirit or Spirit chronograph?


By the Spirit Titanium and you will not have this dilemma.


----------



## Longi

NC_Hager626 said:


> By the Spirit Titanium and you will not have this dilemma.


Titanium is light version?

I prefer heavey a bit


----------



## NC_Hager626

Longi said:


> Titanium is light version?
> 
> I prefer heavey a bit


Yes, the titanium is lighter than stainless steel. But still, once you wear any watch for any length of time, you should become accustomed to its weight and should not really notice the weight.


----------



## debicks

Longi said:


> hi,
> should buy Spirit or Spirit chronograph?


I'm a big fan of the chronograph. I tried on the blue one on leather strap and it looked amazing and felt very comfortable on wrist. I'm not sold on the bracelet...not sure what it is that I don't like about it though.


----------



## Longi

Wow, a lot of black matte owner here. I am considering the blue 1. I think i need to try the black 1


----------



## tmoore

When you're selecting colors note the texture of the dials is different. Silver dials are gritty like sandpaper giving it a little sparkle and brightness. The blue is a sunray dial. Looking at pictures I can't see if the black or green have textures.


----------



## scbond

tmoore said:


> When you're selecting colors note the texture of the dials is different. Silver dials are gritty like sandpaper giving it a little sparkle and brightness. The blue is a sunray dial. Looking at pictures I can't see if the black or green have textures.


Black is matte and the green is a sandblasted effect similar to the silver, though I don't think it's as pronounced.

Hands and numerals are also sandblasted on the silver dial version.


----------



## scbond

Could anyone help me out with some pictures of the butterfly clasp closed while being worn? Can't tell if mine has a bit too much of a gap.


----------



## Betterthere

NC_Hager626 said:


> By the Spirit Titanium and you will not have this dilemma.


Preordered.


----------



## Cod Holliday

Betterthere said:


> Preordered.


What's the ETA? I m looking forward to the photos.


----------



## Betterthere

Cod Holliday said:


> What's the ETA? I m looking forward to the photos.


AD said mid November but added longines not very reliable on estimates. 
The ti and nodate grabbed me. I'm hoping gilt just highlights. If winner, will probably flip the ss. 
I have worn the ss almost nonstop.


----------



## ManhattanMD

Can't wait to see pictures of the titanium. Polyester strap also looks nice as an alternative to the bracelet.


----------



## Betterthere




----------



## Betterthere

Looks like they are available on longines website.


----------



## Cod Holliday

It seems these are shipping now,


----------



## Betterthere

Cod Holliday said:


> It seems these are shipping now,


Did text AD yesterday Trick is I want bracelet and strap.


----------



## drjd162

Received my Spirit Titanium from Longines Australia earlier this week. This forum was helpful in making the purchase decision so thought I would share some thoughts.

The watch feels very well made. Finishing is top notch. When placed alongside a steel watch, the titanium looks like a slightly darker grey colour but generally indistinguishable. It’s extremely precise and very smooth to wind (not that it’s been off the wrist long enough to need that!). The lume is also very good and stays legible through the night. 










The applied numerals etc are also well done. At first I thought the vertical alignment of 1 in 12 was off, but it seems the 1 is just a touch taller and these are bottom-aligned. The stars do not stand out as much on the wrist as in pictures.

I am still unsure how I feel about the gilt style. The numerals have a slight green tinge due to the lume; combined with the gilt edges, the numerals almost seem to glow gold. But gilt is better than having a date window!










The watch and bracelet are very light because of the titanium. In fact, the bracelet almost feels flimsy when you’re handling it off-wrist. On-wrist it feels fine and the finishing on the links makes it look great. For the record, the bracelet uses push-pins. The textile strap is available separately (A$350, with titanium buckle).










Overall this feels like Longines have intentionally crafted each element to suit the watch, and wanted to show the quality and worksmanship they are capable of. It feels like a much more considered, and better made, product than my other Longines watches.










I wanted a watch that could comfortably handle the usual summer activities: trips to the beach, tennis, canoeing, gardening. It was a choice between this, a steel Spirit, a Rolex Explorer, or a Tudor BB 58. This was the right balance for me, though I probably would’ve gone for a non-gilt version if it were available. The watch absolutely punches above its weight. 

My experience dealing with Longines Australia was mixed. They helpfully responded to my emails but it sometimes took some time (one reply came after two weeks). They asked for my wrist size with the online order but did not bother to adjust the bracelet size, and the invoice said I would receive a free watch pouch, which was not included. Longines should put the same care and effort into customer service as they do in producing the watch. 

Happy to provide more info/pics if anyone has questions.


----------



## NC_Hager626

*@drjd162*, thanks for your initial impressions and pics for it is a stunning watch — interesting that the bracelet felt flimsy off the wrist, but fine on the wrist. Enjoy your new addition to your collection.


----------



## drjd162

NC_Hager626 said:


> *@drjd162*, thanks for your initial impressions and pics for it is a stunning watch — interesting that the bracelet felt flimsy off the wrist, but fine on the wrist. Enjoy your new addition to your collection.


Might’ve been better to say the bracelet reminds me of a light, cheap, tinny bracelet in the hand. Of course it’s not, but that’s the initial impression. It’s not a feeling I had while wearing though. 

Also, according to my (possibly unreliable) kitchen scales, the watch on bracelet weighs in at 88g.


----------



## JoeC

NC_Hager626 said:


> *@drjd162*, thanks for your initial impressions and pics for it is a stunning watch — interesting that the bracelet felt flimsy off the wrist, but fine on the wrist. Enjoy your new addition to your collection.


It's the titanium


----------



## asadtiger

What a beauty...thank you for sharing your review sir...please do show a wrist shot and share size of your wrist ...the male end links and long lugs appear to make the watch rather long so I wish to see how it fares in real life on a wrist 

Wesr in good health...its a very beautiful watch 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## drjd162

asadtiger said:


> What a beauty...thank you for sharing your review sir...please do show a wrist shot and share size of your wrist ...the male end links and long lugs appear to make the watch rather long so I wish to see how it fares in real life on a wrist
> 
> Wesr in good health...its a very beautiful watch
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


No worries! My wrist is about 18.5cm/7.25in. The lugs are long but they seem to fit my wrist just fine.


----------



## 6L35

scbond said:


> Could anyone help me out with some pictures of the butterfly clasp closed while being worn? Can't tell if mine has a bit too much of a gap.


The gap is too wide. Mine is closer.


----------



## Cod Holliday

drjd162 said:


> No worries! My wrist is about 18.5cm/7.25in. The lugs are long but they seem to fit my wrist just fine.
> 
> View attachment 16173702


That's a handsome watch.


----------



## Picaroon

tmoore said:


> Lumetastic 40mm...
> 
> View attachment 16106842
> 
> 
> View attachment 16106843
> 
> 
> View attachment 16106844


Would you say the lume is roughly the equivalent to Seiko? It’s impressive.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkws

Picked up this one today, 40mm:


----------



## scbond

6L35 said:


> The gap is too wide. Mine is closer.


Cheers. Do you have a pic? Not sure if it’s just because I have the bracelet fairly snug and my wrist is pushing the clasp outwards.


----------



## 6L35

scbond said:


> Cheers. Do you have a pic? Not sure if it’s just because I have the bracelet fairly snug and my wrist is pushing the clasp outwards.


Now that you say that, there is some play and I can almost replicate the gap if I use my fingers under a side of the clasp and pull with force very asymmetrically. You surely have it excessively tightened. Not good for your blood flood, neither for the clasp.


----------



## scbond

6L35 said:


> Now that you say that, there is some play and I can almost replicate the gap if I use my fingers under a side of the clasp and pull with force very asymmetrically. You surely have it excessively tightened. Not good for your blood flood, neither for the clasp.


Thanks. Don’t have it overly tight, just snug so that it doesn’t flop around.


----------



## tmoore

Picaroon said:


> Would you say the lume is roughly the equivalent to Seiko? It’s impressive.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I honestly wouldn't know. I've never had a Seiko to compare side by side. The Spirit is surely bright though.


----------



## tmoore

This arrived a couple of weeks ago...


----------



## Cod Holliday

I am absolutely in love with Titanium.


----------



## Betterthere

Cod Holliday said:


> I am absolutely in love with Titanium.


I would be too if I could ever get mine!


----------



## berre

I fell in love with this watch when I saw a picture of a blue one on a black padded nylon strap

When I walked by an AD today I found the blue to be quite bright and shiny

Had to run for a meeting so couldn't go in the shop to try on but I took a quick picture

My question for the owners of a blue version: is it actually this bright all the time or is it just due to the spotlights? I had the feeling all the watches were overly lighted.. a black Breitling superocean 42 actually looked light grey

I've been thinking about a blue watch for a while now (never owned one before) but I would prefer a subtle shade of blue... You know where it looks dark blue blackish (don't know if I'm making sense)


----------



## tmathes

berre said:


> My question for the owners of a blue version: is it actually this bright all the time or is it just due to the spotlights? I had the feeling all the watches were overly lighted.. a black Breitling superocean 42 actually looked light grey
> 
> I've been thinking about a blue watch for a while now (never owned one before) but I would prefer a subtle shade of blue... You know where it looks dark blue blackish (don't know if I'm making sense)


I have the blue 40mm model. In real life it rarely looks as blue as your pictures (at least how it rendered on my monitor). It tends be more dark blue (borderline black) when not directly reflecting light from above the dial. I don't know you interpret "subtle shade of blue" though, you'll still have to visit the store again to see if it's "too blue" for your tastes. It definitely is NOT for my tastes.

It looks pretty much like the blue from this earlier post:









Longines Spirit


https://www.longines.com/watches/longines-spirit I like that they have a WR of reasonable 10bar, many manufacturers go cheap on WR for pilot watches. The white versions look great so do the blue.




www.watchuseek.com





The shade very much depends on the ambient light. Darker indoors, definitely vivid blue outdoors. The bright flood lights in the jeweler's makes it look a bit more like it does outdoors. The lighting the stores use at their jewelry counters always makes the product vivid and sparkle.

I love the dial, it's why I wanted the watch. As far as I'm concerned, Longines does a great job with blue dials, especially the sunburst effect in them (wife has a Master Collection lady's model, same gorgeous blue with sunburst effect). I'm a sucker for blue dials to begin with. 😁


----------



## krstin

Big fan of the new Spirit releases from Longines!


----------



## scott99

berre said:


> I fell in love with this watch when I saw a picture of a blue one on a black padded nylon strap
> 
> When I walked by an AD today I found the blue to be quite bright and shiny
> 
> Had to run for a meeting so couldn't go in the shop to try on but I took a quick picture
> 
> My question for the owners of a blue version: is it actually this bright all the time or is it just due to the spotlights? I had the feeling all the watches were overly lighted.. a black Breitling superocean 42 actually looked light grey
> 
> I've been thinking about a blue watch for a while now (never owned one before) but I would prefer a subtle shade of blue... You know where it looks dark blue blackish (don't know if I'm making sense)
> 
> View attachment 16238900


I’m totally in love with the blue version. My AD ordered one for me and he should have it tomorrow (2/16) or Thursday (2/17). I ordered the one on the left, three hand 40mm with blue leather strap. I went with the three hand, because the chrono is too big for my sub 7” wrist. As it is, the 40mm version has 49mm lugs. I think the chrono has 53mm lugs. Either way, not really a fan of that steel bracelet for some reason, I love the blue leather strap, looks amazing.


----------



## JohnM67

40mm titanium.


----------



## davek35

JohnM252 said:


> 40mm titanium.
> 
> View attachment 16443821


Anthracite dial! I’ve been looking at this color dial for a while. Titanium case/bracelet. Wow! Great looking. I have something to consider.


----------



## iuprof

I bought the 40mm blue dial recently and it is a terrific watch. I really like it!


----------



## Markfire

Seems like a 37mm model is coming....

Longines Announces New Spirit 37mm Watches | aBlogtoWatch


----------



## mathu

A perfect version... 37mm with a clasp from prestige edition:










It is more expensive than the standard 40mm but far less than prestige with those worthless straps.


----------



## RegularStormy

Markfire said:


> Seems like a 37mm model is coming....
> 
> Longines Announces New Spirit 37mm Watches | aBlogtoWatch


That article has a lot of words yet manages to avoid describing how thick it is. I hope it wears thinner than the 36mm VHP.


----------



## warsh

RegularStormy said:


> That article has a lot of words yet manages to avoid describing how thick it is. I hope it wears thinner than the 36mm VHP.


11.7mm thick as per Longines website


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RegularStormy

warsh said:


> 11.7mm thick as per Longines website
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you. I should have checked there too for this news.


----------



## debicks

Here;s another article. I like the date placement at 6 and the new champagne dial looks interesting. Clasp is much better than the standard butterfly style on the 40mm.

Introducing - The new Longines Spirit 37mm Collection (Specs & Price)


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

debicks said:


> Here;s another article. I like the date placement at 6 and the new champagne dial looks interesting. Clasp is much better than the standard butterfly style on the 40mm.
> 
> Introducing - The new Longines Spirit 37mm Collection (Specs & Price)


The date at 6 is a big improvement, but 37mm is way too small for me.


----------



## CaptSnappy

sunmoonstar.13 said:


> The date at 6 is a big improvement, but 37mm is way too small for me.


On plus plus side, there's now a Longines Spirit size for everyone! I haven't got a chance to try it yet, but I think the 40mm's long lug to lug would overhang a bit on my own wrist.


----------



## debicks

sunmoonstar.13 said:


> The date at 6 is a big improvement, but 37mm is way too small for me.


Same. But at least people can't complain now.

Or will someone say they should've made it 36mm....


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

Longines is advertising the 37mm Spirit as a ladies watch.


----------



## MX793

sunmoonstar.13 said:


> Longines is advertising the 37mm Spirit as a ladies watch.


Seems like almost anything under 39 is listed in the Ladies section these days. I remember a few years ago Mido made a 38mm Multifort. It was in their Gents collection. Then one day I was browsing and didn't see it in the Gents section anymore. At first I thought they discontinued it, but when I did some more searching I found they'd simply moved it to the Ladies section. It was subsequently discontinued a year or two later.


----------



## tmathes

mathu said:


> A perfect version... 37mm with a clasp from prestige edition:
> 
> View attachment 16472022
> 
> 
> It is more expensive than the standard 40mm but far less than prestige with those worthless straps.


True for the bracelet version but strap versions of the 37 and 40mm are the same price.


----------



## RegularStormy

debicks said:


> Same. But at least people can't complain now.
> 
> Or will someone say they should've made it 36mm....


Well...37mm is fine, but the lug to lug (reportedly "almost 47mm" (not sure which side of 47)) is still too long for me. The thickness is also concerning, but shape can hide alot if done right.

Edit: small watches need to be thinner than their larger variant counterparts, otherwise they just look porky and awkward.


----------



## debicks

Almost means not quite 47 so a bit less than that.
The 40mm version is 12.2mm thick so this is a bit thinner and that watch wears very well even with the thickness and long lugs.


----------



## davek35

I just tried a 40mm on a bracelet for the first time. Thanks to the turned down shape of the lugs/endlinks it fit my wrist extremely well! I have a 36 and 38.5mm nonrotating bezel watches, so I may pursue the 40mm. 

Also, I think this was the first Longines I've handled. Smooth winding!! Right in there with my Tudors. Impressed to say the least.


----------



## davek35

How does the external anti reflective coating hold up on this watch?


----------



## davek35

How is the outer antiglare coating holding up on these?


----------



## MX793

RegularStormy said:


> Well...37mm is fine, but the lug to lug (reportedly "almost 47mm" (not sure which side of 47)) is still too long for me. The thickness is also concerning, but shape can hide alot if done right.
> 
> Edit: small watches need to be thinner than their larger variant counterparts, otherwise they just look porky and awkward.


Seems the 47mm number may include the male end links. I did a photo scaling and got ~45mm and someone reported in the other thread that Longines posted in their social media that L2L is around 45.

The thickness includes what I'd ballpark at 1-1.5mm of crystal dome that won't really be apparent to the visual thickness of the watch. Tudor BB36 is 10.5 thick to a flat crystal and nobody seems to complain about it, this Longines should have similar thickness proportions for the metal.


----------



## RegularStormy

MX793 said:


> Seems the 47mm number may include the male end links. I did a photo scaling and got ~45mm and someone reported in the other thread that Longines posted in their social media that L2L is around 45.
> 
> The thickness includes what I'd ballpark at 1-1.5mm of crystal dome that won't really be apparent to the visual thickness of the watch. Tudor BB36 is 10.5 thick to a flat crystal and nobody seems to complain about it, this Longines should have similar thickness proportions for the metal.


That sounds awesome. That is adding up to a great size. 

Even though I just got an IWC pilot 36mm a few months ago, I'm going to check out the Longines when they show up in stores... if styles bother bringing them in, that is.


----------



## JohnM67

Titanium 40mm.


----------



## Cod Holliday

JohnM252 said:


> Titanium 40mm.
> 
> View attachment 16488491
> 
> 
> View attachment 16488492


Showstopper.


----------



## JohnM67

Cod Holliday said:


> Showstopper.


Thank you. It's a really difficult watch to photograph for some reason. These pictures turned out ok, but I took another 30 that had to be binned.


----------



## debicks

Looks like we're going to be getting a GMT version soon. Pretty nice teaser released on Longines' instagram page a few days ago.


----------



## asadtiger

JohnM252 said:


> Titanium 40mm.
> 
> View attachment 16488491
> 
> 
> View attachment 16488492


Sir, could you weigh your watch please ? I am interested to know the weight of the 40mm version on the nato strap, please...thanks in advance 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## atxzizou

debicks said:


> Looks like we're going to be getting a GMT version soon. Pretty nice teaser released on Longines' instagram page a few days ago.


Yep. This is one of them. 42mm and 49mm L2L.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67

asadtiger said:


> Sir, could you weigh your watch please ? I am interested to know the weight of the 40mm version on the nato strap, please...thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


I don't have any way of weighing it but I can tell you it's as light as a feather.


----------



## fracture.

JohnM252 said:


> Titanium 40mm.
> 
> View attachment 16488491
> 
> 
> View attachment 16488492


Amazing. Can't wait to get mine, it's ordered via my AD.


----------



## debicks

atxzizou said:


> Yep. This is one of them. 42mm and 49mm L2L.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Looks pretty cool! And a L2L under 50 for a 42mm watch from Longines?? Wow, that's pretty much unheard of.


----------



## debicks

The new GMT looks 🔥


----------



## debicks

All the new watches in the Spirit collection (37mm and GMT) have the date at 6. I wonder if Longines will do an update on the original lineup and move the date to 6 on the 40mm and 42mm as well.


----------



## gmgSR50

Does the bracelet on the titanium version have the tool-less micro adjust like the new GMT? Probably wishful thinking on my part. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793

gmgSR50 said:


> Does the bracelet on the titanium version have the tool-less micro adjust like the new GMT? Probably wishful thinking on my part.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The new GMT tool-less micro adjust is only for the strap with deployant. The GMT bracelet does not have a quick-adjust.


----------



## Puma Cat

The new Longines Spirit Time GMT is rightly getting a lot of notice upon it's recent launch. I couldn't help think how much better this nice watch might look without the date window at 6, so I did an edit of it in PS.

The actual watch:









With the date window removed at a numeral at 6...









What do you guys think? Also are folks' thoughts about the stars between "Zulu Time" and "Chronometer"?


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

Puma Cat said:


> The new Longines Spirit Time GMT is rightly getting a lot of notice upon it's recent launch. I couldn't help think how much better this nice watch might look without the date window at 6, so I did an edit of it in PS.
> 
> The actual watch:
> View attachment 16565468
> 
> 
> With the date window removed at a numeral at 6...
> View attachment 16565470
> 
> 
> What do you guys think? Also are folks' thoughts about the stars between "Zulu Time" and "Chronometer"?


Longines generally reserves the "dateless" aesthetic for certain watches in the Heritage line. Most "modern" Longines watches have date windows because that's what non-WIS customers (which is the majority, by far) expect and want. 

I like the 5 stars.


----------



## Jpfahrstar

I’m a fan of both the stars and the date window. Longines got it right, right out of the box!


----------



## vanilla.coffee

A date window doesn’t bother me, I think that information is relevant on a GMT watch.

I just picked a Spirit up - it’s certainly punching above its class, extremely well finished, great wrist presence on the bracelet and a fantastic under the radar casual look on a leather strap.
One week in and its only gained 1 second.


----------



## Apoptosis

I went searching for a 42mm titanium model in my city on the weekend. Nobody had one and the only models they did have in the Spirit line were 40mm which I felt was too small for me.

I'm really interested in the titanium but I'd like to see what the gold hands look like in the flesh before laying down money.


----------



## RogerP

Lovin' it.


----------



## jaycwb




----------



## JPa

Date window or not, both look great. I like the 5 stars. The spirit line will put a big dent in the IWC MK sales. What a great watch.


----------



## Picaroon

RogerP said:


> Lovin' it.


Such a clean dial. Awesome.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Picaroon

Puma Cat said:


> The new Longines Spirit Time GMT is rightly getting a lot of notice upon it's recent launch. I couldn't help think how much better this nice watch might look without the date window at 6, so I did an edit of it in PS.
> 
> The actual watch:
> View attachment 16565468
> 
> 
> With the date window removed at a numeral at 6...
> View attachment 16565470
> 
> 
> What do you guys think? Also are folks' thoughts about the stars between "Zulu Time" and "Chronometer"?


My thoughts: awesome!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67

Can anyone confirm if all Spirit models are meant to be supplied in the wooden box?

My Spirit Titanium came in the leatherette box.










But I'm very happy with the watch.


----------



## andrea__81

My steel 37mm came in the wooden box.


----------



## mathu

My Zulu was sold with a wooden box but I have seen unboxing videos with different packaging. I think the boxes are not supplied with the watch itself, in my case they took the empty box out of the safe at the AD and then put the watch and papers inside.


----------



## sebis

JohnM67 said:


> Can anyone confirm if all Spirit models are meant to be supplied in the wooden box?
> 
> My Spirit Titanium came in the leatherette box.


The Zulu came in a nice wooden box, however the Spirit Pioneer Edition, i.e. the new Titanium Chrono, came in a huge leatherette box, quite crappy looking and I stuffed it somewhere on the top shelf of the bookcase in my study.

I should add, I acquired 5 watches in the past 30 days and the worst box was the one from Breitling for Navitimer. Even the box from Glycine was better looking.


----------



## JohnM67

sebis said:


> The Zulu came in a nice wooden box, however the Spirit Pioneer Edition, i.e. the new Titanium Chrono, came in a huge leatherette box, quite crappy looking and I stuffed it somewhere on the top shelf of the bookcase in my study.
> 
> I should add, I acquired 5 watches in the past 30 days and the worst box was the one from Breitling for Navitimer. Even the box from Glycine was better looking.


Thank you for the info.

Everyone is saying wooden box, but mine came in the leatherette.
I contacted the dealer (who I know personally for many years) and he checked.
They gave me box no. 4, which is correct for Kuwait, where I bought the watch.
He informed me that all the Spirit line in Kuwait are supplied with that box.
It's a bit of a bummer, but I'll live with it.


----------



## fracture.

It really depends on the AD. My AD gave me the leatherette also, but I said it should come in the wooden box, so they swapped it free of charge, no questions asked.

They ship watches in these very cheap looking, but very secure, plastic and bubble wrap cocoons, and the boxes separately. The vendors then move the watches to appropriate boxes when the watch sells. Just ask for a box swap.


----------



## nicholastchen13

JohnM67 said:


> Thank you for the info. Everyone is saying wooden box, but mine came in the leatherette. I contacted the dealer (who I know personally for many years) and he checked. They gave me box no. 4, which is correct for Kuwait, where I bought the watch. He informed me that all the Spirit line in Kuwait are supplied with that box. It's a bit of a bummer, but I'll live with it.


 Your dealer is wrong, the one you got is box 1, wooden box is box 4. Seems like your dealer doesn't know their stuff well. Longines seller here.


----------



## JohnM67

nicholastchen13 said:


> Your dealer is wrong, the one you got is box 1, wooden box is box 4. Seems like your dealer doesn't know their stuff well. Longines seller here.


He's adamant that that's the box for Kuwait but I'll check back again.


----------

